# Zustimmtaster bei maximaler Maschinengeschwindigkeit



## Dareleo (6 Juni 2015)

Hey Leute,

seit einiger Zeit bin ich hier schon als "stiller Teilnehmer" im Forum lesend unterwegs,
doch leider konnte ich mir diesmal meine Frage dadurch nicht beantworten 

Aktuell beschäftigt mich eine Gegebenheit einer vorhandenen Abfüll- & Verpackungsmaschine.

Zum Problem:

Alle Bewegungen der Maschine sind durch Schutztüren, Lichtgitter etc. geschützt und durch einen Schlüsselschalter kann eine Sonderbetriebsart ausgewählt werden.
In dieser Betriebsart ist es nun möglich, mit einem 3-Stufen Zustimmtaster (z.B. http://www.schmersal.net/cat?lang=de&produkt=0m2733203i7gc8ucqp2448982aghl3 ) 
einzelne Sicherheitsfunktionen außer Kraft zu setzen. Soweit so gut, wird ja alles mal mehr und mal weniger in den Normen vorgegeben -> Wahl der Betriebsart, Einrichtbetrieb,  reduzierte Geschwindigkeit etc.

Das große Problem an der ganzen Sache ist jedoch, es wird dem Anwender nach der Aktivierung und Überbrückung die Möglichkeit geboten die Maschine
bei maximaler Geschwindigkeit zu bedienen. Der Totmannknopf dient hier zur Einleitung der Überbrückung, wird er losgelassen oder überdrückt wird die SF ausgelöst.
Leider kann ich darüber nichts genaueres in den Normen finden. Gibt es dazu überhaupt etwas oder ist das persönliche Auslegung?

Das komplette Sicherheitssystem erfüllt die Anforderungen nach PL d.

Im Internet habe ich einige Beiträge gefunden, die diese Betriebsart "Prozessbeobachtung" nennen. Doch waren die erwähnten Normen dort
meist nicht auf meine Anlage passend ( http://www.sind-sie-sicher.info/extras/bg_bericht.pdf ) oder wurde es als "noch nicht drin" beschrieben.

Meine aktuell letzter Stand war die DIN EN ISO 415-10 Abs. 5.16.3 (darf man daraus hier zitieren?) allerdings interpretierte ich das wieder als Betriebsart 2 und nicht die oben genannte.
(Gibt es eigentlich eine Auflistung mit möglicherweise relevanten C-Normen die ich mir noch anschauen könnte?)


Ich hoffe meine Schilderung ist einigermaßen nachvollziehbar und jemand hat eine Idee :-D


Gruß

Dareleo

PS.: Einen Thread zu einem ähnlichen Thema konnte ich hier finden http://www.sps-forum.de/vde-iec-din/50404-betriebsart-2-einrichtbetrieb.html


----------



## Safety (7 Juni 2015)

Hallo, du hast schon in der Richtigen Norm nachgesehen, mit Verpackungsmaschinen beschäftige ich mich schon lange. Habe schon einige Sicherheitskonzepte erarbeiten müssen.
Die DIN EN 415-10 ist die neuste und stelle auch den Stand der Technik dar.
Wann wurde die Maschine Inverkehr gebracht?
Die Norm sagt eigentlich alles genau aus, das einzige was man nachlesen muss ist bei Frequenzgeregelten Antrieben die DIN EN 51800-5-2, die DIN EN 415-10 verlangt die Anwendung  des Abschnittes 4.2.3 und somit SLS. Aber da steht auch das man die Gefahrstellen soweit wie möglich mit trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen sichern muss.
Also Stand der Technik ist SLS!
Prozessbeobachtung ist erstmal für diese Art der Maschine nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Werna (11 Juni 2015)

Hallo,
ich denke Safety meinte 61800-5-2
lg
werna


----------



## Safety (11 Juni 2015)

Ja die meinte ich


----------



## Werna (12 Juni 2015)

Allgeimeine Frage zu SLS.
Bei Roboter ist die mit 250mm/s in der Literatur zu finden.
Wo finden man allgemeine Definition wie schnell etwas sein darf. Zum Beispiel bei einem Bagger die Drehung der Kabine mit Baggerarm, damit dich der Baggerarm nicht erschlägt?
lg
Werna


----------



## Andreas Koenig (15 Juni 2015)

...die 250mm/s nur wenn keine Quetschgefahr, sonst eigentlich 30mm/s. Für Transportsystemen für Stückgut gibt es auch eine Grenze 15m/min= 250 mm/s, steht auch in einer Norm für integrierte Fertigungssysteme, deren Nummer ich nicht auswendig kenne. Also kann man die 250mm/s mal als Obergrenze für freie Bewegungen ohne Quetschstelle = Gefährdung rein durch Anschlagen ansetzen.  Die andere Grenze sind 10mm/s die genau genommen nur für Pressen gelten.  Also geht es bei vorhandener Quetschgefahr um etwas zwischen 30 und 10mm/s, also in alle Regel unpraktikabel. Dann stellt sich die Frage zusätzlicher Zweihandschaltungen zum Erzwingen einer Distanz; Schaltmatten o.ä. zum erzwingen eines bestimmten Standortes, zusätzliche BWS im Inneren, Zusatzmaßnahmen wie Begrenzen des möglichen Bewegungsbereiches auf das betriebsmäßig nötige (geht aber meist nur bei Robotern und Umrichtern mit erweiterten Sicherheitfunktionen).
Andreas


----------



## Werna (16 Juni 2015)

Hallo Andreas,
danke für deine Antwort. Die ist schlüssig für mich
lg
Werna


----------



## stevenn (16 Juni 2015)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> Also geht es bei vorhandener Quetschgefahr um etwas zwischen 30 und 10mm/s, also in alle Regel unpraktikabel. Dann stellt sich die Frage zusätzlicher Zweihandschaltungen zum Erzwingen einer Distanz; Schaltmatten o.ä. zum erzwingen eines bestimmten Standortes, zusätzliche BWS im Inneren, Zusatzmaßnahmen wie Begrenzen des möglichen Bewegungsbereiches auf das betriebsmäßig nötige (geht aber meist nur bei Robotern und Umrichtern mit erweiterten Sicherheitfunktionen).
> Andreas


Also verstehe ich das richtig, dass du schneller verfährst und zusätzlich die Person irgendwo _hinzwingst_ indem du Zusatzmaßnahmen machst? Sind dir bei Drehzahlen andere Werte/Beispiele bekannt als die 50U/min?


----------



## Knaller (16 Juni 2015)

Moin.   
Diese 250mm/s kommen aus den Grundlagen zur Sicherheits und Risiko Analyse   Da wird die Geschwindigkeit eines Unterarmes bei normalen Menschen mit diesen 250mm/s angenommen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Safety (16 Juni 2015)

Hallo,
nicht immer sind die Grundlegenden Geschwindigkeiten die man in der 11161 oder auch die in  den viel  zitierten Pressen Normen anwendbar.
Es gibt viele Angaben in entsprechenden C-Normen die BIA hat das mal in einem Dokument zusammen gefasst, ist aber schon etwas älter. Da kann man dann man nach ähnlichen Anwendungen suchen. Wenn es nicht schon eine C-Norm gibt.


----------



## stevenn (17 Juni 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Angaben in entsprechenden C-Normen die BIA hat das mal in einem Dokument zusammen gefasst, ist aber schon etwas älter.


Hallo Safety,

wie heißt das Dokument denn?


----------



## Safety (17 Juni 2015)

Bia 330 216


----------



## stevenn (17 Juni 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> Bia 330 216


dankeschön. das kenn ich ja schon


----------

